# Fino a quel momento, non si finisce mai di lavorarvi



## King Crimson

Ciao a tutti,
Nel forum "Italian-English" è stata chiesta (qui c'è la discussione) la traduzione della frase riportata nel titolo. Lasciando da parte la traduzione che, ovviamente, non rientra negli scopi di questo forum vorrei chiedervi lumi se quel "lavorarvi". Nella discussione mi sono sbilanciato a suggerire che mi sarebbe suonato meglio "non si finisce mai di lavorar*vici*" ma, onestamente, non ne sono sicuro e devo dire che, a parte una questione di orecchio, tra le fonti consultate (es. il Serianni) non ho trovato qualcosa in grado di chiarire questo specifico dubbio sul cumulo di particelle enclitiche. Tenderei a escludere altre alternative, ad esempio la semplice sostituzione di "vi" con "ci" (non si finisce mai di lavorarci), ma non saprei dire se esista una regola o si tratti di una semplice questione d'uso.
Che ne pensate?


----------



## epoqueepique

Grazie, KingCrimson.
Io non ho ancora capito la significazione del quello ''vi''. Se puo sostituirsi con ''ci'', allora a cosa si riferisceva, ai attori?


----------



## ohbice

No, al copione.

@ K.C.: Io all'inizio ho pensato sinceramente all'alternativa _lavorar*ci*_, ma poi ho pensato che _lavorar*vi* _non mi dava particolarmente fastidio e quindi non ci ho più fatto caso. Tu però _lavorarci _lo escludi... boh.
Ciao
p


----------



## Blackman

Allora riporto qui il mio commento:

Davvero un caso bizzarro, al mio orecchio di nativo suona un po' strano. Direi che significa quello che è stato detto dagli altri, però io avrei fatto un'altra scelta: _non si smette mai di lavorar_*ci su, *proprio per evitare di confondersi. Ma non ne sono affatto sicuro, mi sembra un trucchetto che sconta una qualche inflessione dialettale. Per lo stesso motivo non riesco a sentirla con _-vi_ e ancora meno con _-vici. _In più, senza un chiaro contesto, tenderei a sentirla come riferita al luogo anziché all'oggetto. Attendo che qualcuno mi illumini.


----------



## King Crimson

ohbice said:


> No, al copione.
> 
> @ K.C.: Io all'inizio ho pensato sinceramente all'alternativa _lavorar*ci*_, ma poi ho pensato che _lavorar*vi* _non mi dava particolarmente fastidio e quindi non ci ho più fatto caso. Tu però _lavorarci _lo escludi... boh.
> Ciao
> p


 
Ciao bice, in realtà non lo escludo ("lavorarvi", intendo) ma, non so perché (ed è quello che vorrei cercare di chiarire qui), non mi suona bene o, comunque, meno bene di "lavorarvici".
Magari è solo una mia fisima, intendiamoci, ma il cumulo dei clitici (specialmente in posizione enclitica) è un terreno sdrucciolevole (v. anche Treccani).



Blackman said:


> Allora riporto qui il mio commento:
> 
> Davvero un caso bizzarro, al mio orecchio di nativo suona un po' strano. Direi che significa quello che è stato detto dagli altri, però io avrei fatto un'altra scelta: _non si smette mai di lavorar_*ci su, *proprio per evitare di confondersi. Ma non ne sono affatto sicuro, mi sembra un trucchetto che sconta una qualche inflessione dialettale.


 
Anche qui, non so perché, ma la mancanza di quel "vi" stride alle mie orecchie. Diciamo che se la frase fosse: "ho finito adesso di lavorarci / lavorarvici" avrei meno dubbi, mi andrebbero bene entrambe. La forma impersonale complica le cose (e anche qui mi chiedo perché).


----------



## Blackman

C'è da dire che a forza di ripeterselo nella testa per trovare quello che suona meglio alla fine sembrano suonare un po' tutti...io già comincio a cambiare idea sull'originale...


----------



## london calling

Perdonatemi se ficco il naso nei vostri affari tutti italiani!

Ovviamente c'è di mezzo un discorso puramente grammaticale (che spero qualcuno riesca a spiegare) ma effettivamente, ad orecchio (d'accordo, sono orecchie inglesi, ma sono qui da oltre 30 anni, per cui mi permetto) , 'lavorarci' mi suona meglio di 'lavorarvi', e  'lavorarvici' sarà senz'altro corretto, ma come dici tu, KC, il clumulo dei clitici è un terreno sdrucciolevole e in ogni caso è anche un po' cacofonico (sempre alle mie orecchie inglesi....) 

Ciò detto, prendiamo in esame una frase diversa, vi va?

_I vostri discorsi su XXX mi hanno offesa. Per me la nostra amicizia è un discorso chiuso, dal momento che siete capaci di una grettezza tale da non capire quello che dite. Non voglio pensarvi più._

_Vi_ qui a che cosa si riferisce? Alle persone o ai discorsi offensivi che hanno fatto? E se avessi scritto _...pensarci_ sarebbe cambiato qualcosa?


----------



## Pietruzzo

King Crimson said:


> "ho finito adesso di lavorarci / lavorarvici"


Non capisco il senso della doppia particella in "lavorarvici". L'unico caso in cui si potrebbero usare insieme vi e ci sarebbe quello di un verbo riflessivo o intransitivo pronomimale, Per esempio:
Il mare era agitato e avevamo paura ad avvicinarvici(avvicinarci ad esso).
Questo non è il caso di lavorare. Si lavora a un copione, quindi ci/vi si lavora e si continua a lavorarci/vi fino alla fine. Il problema è che non è una costruzione molto usuale e suona un pò strana. Io almeno non la userei.


----------



## bearded

Scusate, ma -vici suona veramente male (non per essere offensivo, ma ho la tentazione di dire 'lavorarvicisi' come in certe comiche...). Bisogna chiarire il significato delle particelle. 1)-Vi vuol dire là, cioè lavorare là (da 'ibi)?  2)-Ci vuol dire 'a quel compito' ?  Esempi: 1)in quella fabbrica di Milano c'è troppo da fare, non si finisce mai di lavorarvi.  2)Per riparare quel motore - ridotto a un rottame - non si finisce mai di lavorarci.
Chiarito il significato, si può scegliere.
Comunque, il più delle volte, -ci- sostituisce efficacemente l'ormai antiquato -vi- (escludendo i pronomi personali). Dunque il mio suggerimento è di dire senz'altro ''Fino a quel momento, non si finisce mai di lavorarci'', che può funzionare sia per 1) che per 2).  Se il significato è davvero solo 1), si può dire un po' all'antica 'lavorarvi'.
PS. Mi sembrava che regnasse una certa confusione di idee, e ho voluto pedantescamente chiarire.
Piccola correzione per epoqueepique: ai attori , agli attori.


----------



## Pietruzzo

london calling said:


> _I vostri discorsi su XXX mi hanno offesa. Per me la nostra amicizia è un discorso chiuso, dal momento che siete capaci di una grettezza tale da non capire quello che dite. Non voglio pensarvi più._
> 
> _Vi_ qui a che cosa si riferisce? Alle persone o ai discorsi offensivi che hanno fatto? E se avessi scritto _...pensarci_ sarebbe cambiato qualcosa?


"Pensarci" significherebbe "pensare a ciò/a queste cose". "Pensarvi" sarebbe ambiguo ma sarebbe probabilmente capito come"non ne voglio più sapere di voi"


----------



## london calling

Ecco, esattamente quello che pensavo, grazie Pietruzzo. Non che il significato di _vi _possa essere frainteso nella frase in questione, s'intende.


----------



## ohbice

london calling said:


> _I vostri discorsi su XXX mi hanno offesa. Per me la nostra amicizia è un discorso chiuso, dal momento che siete capaci di una grettezza tale da non capire quello che dite. Non voglio pensarvi più._


In questo caso l'ambiguità è maggiore. Resta il fatto che "Non voglio pensarvi più", per quanto "strano" o "antiquato", a me fa pensare *ai discorsi*. Probabilmente questo succede perché, se volessi fare riferimento *alle persone *grette e meschine, direi "Non voglio aver più a che fare con voi" (in realtà anche "Non voglio pensare più a voi" mi sembra una frase un po' strana nel contesto dato; forse, per dare un esempio di contesto diverso, se una persona (a caso, eh, a caso!), dopo aver fatto per qualche anno il rappresentante sindacale senza nessun supporto da parte dei colleghi, e arrivati al punto in cui la società sta per essere ammessa a una procedura fallimentare (sto parlando a caso!!!), dicesse "Non voglio pensare più a voi, voglio pensare un po' a me"... beh, forse in quel caso direi proprio "Non voglio pensarci più a voi", anche con il ci rafforzativo/ridondante).
Ciao 
p
Cross post


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Il mare era agitato e avevamo paura ad avvicinarvici(avvicinarci ad esso).


Secondo me ''avvicinarvici'' non vuol dire ''avvicinarci ad esso'', ma ''avvicinarvi ad esso''. Avev*ate* paura ad avvicinarvici (1a persona: avevo paura ad avvicinarmici).
Per dire ''avvicinarci ad esso'' bisognerebbe dire ''avvicinarcivi''. Comunque sono d'accordo sul fatto che queste doppie enclitiche sono sconsigliabili (il massimo della comicità si raggiunge con gli imperativi:avvicìnatici/ non avvicinartici, avvicinatevici/non avvicinatevici).


----------



## Nino83

Anche a me _lavorarvici_ suona proprio male, inoltre non riesco a capire a cosa servano entrambe le particelle. 

_non si finisce mai di lavorar_*ci*_ _ 

Posso capire anche la sostituzione (in un linguaggio più formale, letterario) di *ci* con *vi* 

_non si finisce mai di lavorar_*vi*  

Però, già in questo caso la particella *vi* è ambigua (e sconsigliata), perché il verbo _lavorare_ (con un significato differente), può essere anche transitivo, _lavorare qualcuno, lavorare _*voi*_, lavorar_*vi*.  

Invece non saprei proprio spiegare il significato della frase _non si finisce mai di lavorar_*vici*.


----------



## ohbice

Ciao Nino, grazie che riabiliti *lavorarci *


----------



## Nino83

ohbice said:


> Ciao Nino, grazie che riabiliti *lavorarci *



Di niente, come già ha suggerito bearded man, in questo caso il *ci* sta per *a qualcosa* (se vuoi finire in tempo il progetto, devi lavorar*ci* con più impegno, _lavorar_*ci*_ = lavorare _*al progetto*).


----------



## King Crimson

Grazie a tutti per gli interessanti contributi. Quindi, tornando alla frase originale mi sembra di capire che la maggioranza propende per (i) l'eliminazione del doppio clitico dopo il verbo (ii) l'uso di "ci" al posto di "vi". Peraltro, come diceva anche la pagina della Treccani che avevo citato, il cumulo di clitici dopo il verbo è tipico per lo più di forme cristallizzate, retaggio di un linguaggio formale-burocratico (e che, come dice bearded man, può ottenere involontari effetti comici).


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded man said:


> Per dire ''avvicinarci ad esso'' bisognerebbe dire ''avvicinarcivi''.


Non credo . Quel che conta qui è l'eufonia e la consuetudine
Mi ci avvicino
Ti ci avvicini
Ci si avvicina 
Vi ci avviciniamo 
Vi ci avvicinate 
Ci si avvicinano
Ho usato la forma proclitica perchè ha qualche possibilità in più di essere usata nella "vita reale" ma è la stessa cosa per la forma enclitica. Io così la sento e così la dico, fino a documentata prova contraria.


----------



## bearded

@Pietruzzo
Dunque secondo te 'avvicinarvici' vale sia per la prima sia per la seconda persona plurale.
Dobbiamo avvicinarvici
Dovete avvicinarvici (a me suona bene solo qui)

Quanto alla possibilità di unire tre particelle enclitiche - con effetto comico -, forse esiste con verbi riflessivi come ''dedicarsi ( a qualcosa)''.
Dèdicati a quel compito in quel luogo = dèdicaticivi (devi dedicarticivi)

Un commento da parte di un fine grammatico come Necsus sarebbe gradito.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded man said:


> Dunque secondo te 'avvicinarvici' vale sia per la prima sia per la seconda persona plurale.
> Dobbiamo avvicinarvici
> Dovete avvicinarvici (a me suona bene solo qui)


Scusa, prendiamo un altro esempio:
"Il Bar X? Vi ci incontriamo spesso/ci vi incontriamo spesso". Io userei solo la prima. E lasciamo stare che diremmo: "Ci incontriamo spesso là"


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> @Pietruzzo
> Dunque secondo te 'avvicinarvici' vale sia per la prima sia per la seconda persona plurale.
> Dobbiamo avvicinarvici
> Dovete avvicinarvici (a me suona bene solo qui)


Ciao, Bearded Man! 
Scusa se mi intrometto, ma... (avrai, forse, esagerato un po'?  Cosa ne dici? )
Di norma, con il verbo nella forma dell'indicativo i clitici sono in proclisi, quindi:
«*Vi ci *_dobbiamo avvicinare_», _*vi *_- locativo, _*ci *_- 1^ persona plurale;
«*Vi ci *_dovete avvicinare_», _*vi *_- 2^ persona plurale, _*ci*_ - locativo_.
_
È possibile anche l'enclisi all'infinito, ma è meno preferibile, dunque, meno consigliabile l'uso (nei casi ove vi è piú di un clitico).


> Quanto alla possibilità di unire tre particelle enclitiche - con effetto comico -, forse esiste con verbi riflessivi come ''dedicarsi ( a qualcosa)''.
> Dèdicati a quel compito in quel luogo = dèdicaticivi (devi dedicarticivi )


 Sempre seguendo la norma, la forma _*ci*_ non può mai precedere quella di _*vi*_, perché rispettivamente appartenenti al terzo e quinto rango dell'ordine dei clitici cumulati (come da tabella).
In questo caso, però, siamo di fronte ad un imperativo, dunque i clitici sono (di norma ) in enclisi al verbo:

1. nell' “effetto comico” (quindi sconsigliabile)1,
«_Dèdica*ti*_*vici*», ma «_*Ti vi ci *devi dedicare_», *ti *- accusativo, _*vi *_- locativo/dativo, _*ci *_- dativo/locativo;

2. in forma piú idiomatica (colloquiale, informale)1,
«_Dèdica_*tici* _*lí*_» e «*Ti ci *_devi dedicare _*lí*», _*ti *- _accusativo, *ci *- dativo;

3. in forma piú idiomatica (standard, formale)1,
«_Dèdica_*ti a esso/a *(_*a lui/a lei/a loro*_) _*lí*_».


1 Mie valutazioni.


----------



## bearded

Prendo atto che come particella enclitica _ci _non può precedere _vi, _anche se continuo a trovare un po' strano che ''avvicinarvici'' possa andar bene anche per la prima persona plurale (il 'disagio' del mio orecchio dipende dal fatto che continuo ingiustificatamente a percepire la parte 'avvicinarvi' come riflessiva di 2a persona, e non è semplice qui passare ad intendere 'vi' come locativo - almeno per me). Comunque è chiaro che avete ragione, e qui si trova una 'stranezza' della lingua italiana: in due forme identiche, le particelle enclitiche vanno interpretate diversamente a seconda del contesto.
Quanto ai 3 clitici con effetto comico, è evidente in base alla 'tabella' che avrei dovuto scrivere _dèdicativici/dedicartivici.  _Ma intendevo per l'appunto solo scrivere qualcosa di comico e paradossale (è vero, Dragon, ho un po' esagerato se è sembrato che proponessi queste forme come 'normali'), e concordo pienamente circa il contenuto del #21.


----------



## King Crimson

Anch'io non mi arrischierei mai a proporre un cumulo di tre clitici in enclisi e comunque anche solo due, come avevo ipotizzato nel primo post, direi che hanno suscitato una bella discussione La questione è ulteriormente complicata dal fatto che, come traspare da diversi messaggi, al di là delle norme c'è la questione dell'orecchio: escludendo gli errori evidenti (a.e. nell'ordine dei clitici) ognuno di noi in questi casi può percepire la stessa frase come "giusta" o "sbagliata" a seconda di quello che al suo orecchio suona come tale. Ulteriore conferma, ammesso che ce ne fosse bisogno, che la lingua non è una scienza esatta.

P.S. ottimo l'esempio che Dragonfly fornisce nel post 21 sulla diversa funzione che svolgono gli stessi clitici quando sono collocati in posizioni diverse.


----------



## bearded

King Crimson said:


> Dragon*fly*


Adesso dragonseven può volare alto, grazie alle sue buone spiegazioni.


----------



## francisgranada

dragonseven said:


> ...
> Di norma, con il verbo nella forma dell'indicativo i clitici sono in proclisi, quindi:
> «*Vi ci *_dobbiamo avvicinare_», _*vi *_- locativo, _*ci *_- 1^ persona plurale;
> «*Vi ci *_dovete avvicinare_», _*vi *_- 2^ persona plurale, _*ci*_ - locativo_._


Oppure (se non mi sbaglio):
«*Vi ci *_dobbiamo avvicinare_», _*vi *_- dativo/locativo, _*ci *_- accusativo;
«*Vi ci *_dovete avvicinare_», _*vi *_- accusativo, _*ci*_ - dativo/locativo_.
_
Insomma, visto che di norma nel caso di due pronomi clitici il dativo precede l'accusativo (p.e. _*te lo* devo dare/devo dar*telo* _e non_ **lo te* devo dare/*devo dar*lote*_), mi pare irregolare piuttosto la seconda variante ("Vi ci dovete avvicinare"). Nonostante ciò, "*Ti ci *_devi dedicare" _suona spontaneamente ok anche a me (non madrelingua), invece _**Ce ti* devi dedicare _assolutamente no.  Evidentemente mi sfugge qualcosa per quanto riguarda le regole ....


----------



## Fooler

Leggevo una trama di un film e leggo questo ........._una storia che mette a nudo il costo umano del traffico di stupefacenti, e la guerra per por*vi* fine...._

*VI *sarebbe dunque riferito al costo umano + la guerra ? pertanto *vi *= a tutto ciò?


----------



## dragonseven

bearded man said:


> [C]ontinuo a trovare un po' strano che ''avvicinarvici'' possa andar bene anche per la prima persona plurale (il 'disagio' del mio orecchio dipende dal fatto che continuo ingiustificatamente a percepire la parte 'avvicinarvi' come riflessiva di 2a persona, e non è semplice qui passare ad intendere 'vi' come locativo [...]).


 Ciao Bearded man!
Forse ti sarà meno strano se la vedi in questo modo :
[_*Noi*_]_* ci *avviciniamo _*lí* =_ Avviciniamo_*ci lí* -> [*Noi*]* ci *_dobbiamo avvicinare _*lí*_ = Dobbiamo avvicinar_*ci lí*;
[*Voi*]* vi*_ avvicinate _*lí* =_ Avvicinate_*vi lí* -> [_*Voi*_]_* vi*_ _dovete avvicinare _*lí*_ = Dovete avvicinar*vi lí*_.





			
				Enciclopedia dell'italiano 2010 - Treccani said:
			
		

> [L]a forma _ci_ realizza due combinazioni, il pronome dativo/accusativo di prima persona plurale (_ci hanno salutato_) e l’avverbio locativo (_non ci voglio andare_); _vi _ha la stessa doppia valenza (vedi gli esempi nella tab. 1).





King Crimson said:


> [A]l di là delle norme c'è la questione dell'orecchio: escludendo gli errori evidenti (a.e. nell'ordine dei clitici) ognuno di noi in questi casi può percepire la stessa frase come "giusta" o "sbagliata" a seconda di quello che al suo orecchio suona come tale.


 Ciao King Crimson, io sono Dragon*seven*! Piacere!
Piú che dall'"orecchio", credo dipenda soprattutto da quello che si ha in testa, ossia da come vengono interpretati dalla nostra memoria.


			
				Enciclopedia dell'italiano 2010 - Treccani said:
			
		

> Per fare un esempio, si prenda il rango 5, che contiene la forma _ci_. Per ottenere tutti i cumuli formati da due clitici, ognuno dei clitici di rango superiore (_mi, gli,_ ecc.) può precedere _ci_, e ognuno dei clitici di rango inferiore (_si_ riflessivo, _lo_, ecc.) può seguirlo. Così si ha, per es., _mi ci_ e _ci si_, ma non _* si ci_ o _*ne ci_. [...]
> 
> I cumuli di clitici sono quindi un dominio intricato. Non lo è invece se si considera gran parte dei cumuli come unità memorizzate, contenute nel lessico mentale e perciò accessibili direttamente. È plausibile che i cumuli della tab. 3 siano unità lessicali di questo tipo (la tabella non contiene il _ve / vi_ locativo, semplice variante libera di _ce / ci_).


(corsivo e sottolineatura miei)
In altri casi (e.g. in presenza di un ausiliare), può capitare che dipenda anche da quello:





> [A]nche se la scelta dell’ospite è libera quanto a grammaticalità del risultato, può esserci una preferenza, forse di natura prosodica





francisgranada said:


> Oppure (se non mi sbaglio):
> «*Vi ci *_dobbiamo avvicinare_», _*vi *_- dativo/locativo, _*ci *_- accusativo;
> «*Vi ci *_dovete avvicinare_», _*vi *_- accusativo, _*ci*_ - dativo/locativo_._


 Ciao Francis!
No, non sbagli. 


> Insomma, visto che di norma nel caso di due pronomi clitici il dativo precede l'accusativo (p.e. _*te lo* devo dare/devo dar*telo* _e non_ **lo te* devo dare/*devo dar*lote*_), mi pare irregolare piuttosto la seconda variante ("Vi ci dovete avvicinare"). Nonostante ciò, "*Ti ci *_devi dedicare" _suona spontaneamente ok anche a me (non madrelingua), invece _**Ce ti* devi dedicare _assolutamente no.  Evidentemente mi sfugge qualcosa per quanto riguarda le regole ....


 A questo proposito vedi il collegamento alla tabella nel post #21. 



Fooler said:


> Leggevo una trama di un film e leggo questo ........._una storia che mette a nudo il costo umano del traffico di stupefacenti, e la guerra per por*vi* fine...._
> 
> *VI *sarebbe dunque riferito al costo umano + la guerra ? pertanto *vi *= a tutto ciò?


 Ciao Fooler,
no, assolutamente. Nel contesto _vi_ si riferisce esclusivamente a "il costo umano del traffico di stupefacenti".
Come se vi fosse scritto come segue:
«_e la guerra per porre fine al costo umano del traffico di stupefacenti_»;
«_e porre con la guerra fine al costo umano del traffico di stupefacenti_»;
«_e por*vi* fine con la guerra_».
Pertanto _*vi *_= "a ciò".

Fonte citata: _Enciclopedia dell'italiano 2010_, Treccani


----------



## bearded

@ dragonseve n
In questo dibattito, ti do ragione su tutta la linea.
Doppio al tuo #27.


----------



## King Crimson

dragonseven said:


> Ciao King Crimson, io sono Dragon*seven*! Piacere!


 
Oops... Piacere!

Grazie per l'utile approfondimento. Ma quindi, tornando un attimo al mio dubbio iniziale, 'lavorarvici' sarebbe corretto dal punto di vista dell'ordine dei clitici, ma scorretto dal punto di vista della loro funzione perché entrambi in questo caso avrebbero una funzione locativa e quindi uno dei due risulterebbe ridondante. O sbaglio?


----------



## Nino83

King Crimson said:


> 'lavorarvici' sarebbe corretto dal punto di vista dell'ordine dei clitici, ma scorretto dal punto di vista della loro funzione perché entrambi in questo caso avrebbero una funzione locativa e quindi uno dei due risulterebbe ridondante. O sbaglio?



Esattamente. C'è una particella di troppo.


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> Esattamente. C'è una particella di troppo.


Ma supponiamo che la frase significhi ''lavorare in quella fabbrica  a quel progetto''.  Pur ribadendo che l'espressione suona male ed è sconsigliabile, come detto al mio #9, secondo me 'vi' sarebbe locativo, e 'ci' sarebbe una specie di dativo (lavorare a qualcosa). O sbaglio?
Non voglio lavorare in quella fabbrica : non voglio lavorarvi
non voglio lavorare a quel progetto: non voglio lavorarci          (forse le due enclitiche, quanto al significato, si potrebbero anche invertire)
non voglio lavorare lì a quel progetto: non voglio lavorarvici.
(Nessuno lo direbbe, spero): è una discussione puramente teorica.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> non voglio lavorare lì a quel progetto: non voglio lavorarvici.
> (Nessuno lo direbbe, spero): è una discussione puramente teorica.



Forse sì, ma non ne sono sicuro. Il verbo _avvicinarsi_, essendo di moto, regge naturalmente un locativo mentre verbi come _lavorare_ o _parlare_ già mi convincono di meno.

Ad esempio: _non voglio parlare con lui lì, a casa sua_ > _non voglio parlar_*vici*. 
Non mi convince molto, al pari di _non voglio lavorar_*vici*. 

In attesa dei vostri pareri.


----------



## Nino83

bearded man said:


> Due osservazioni: Con numerosissimi verbi di 'stato' c'è un locativo.  Perché stai in quel letto? Perché ci dormo..



Ora che mi ci fai pensare, me ne viene in mente un'altra: _non (ci) voglio suonare con lui in quel locale > non voglio suonarvici_.  

Sì, teoricamente possono avere il loro perché.


----------



## bearded

Nino83 said:


> Il verbo _avvicinarsi_, essendo di moto, regge naturalmente un locativo


Il locativo può essere di stato in luogo o di moto a luogo:
- (in quel letto) io ci dormo
- lì non ci vado.
Perché un verbo di moto dovrebbe reggere '' naturalmente'' un locativo?
Comunque, come termine di confronto, abbandonerei il verbo 'avvicinarsi', nel quale una delle particelle è necessariamente riflessiva.

EDIT: questa risposta è superata (non avevo ancora letto il tuo #33).


----------



## dragonseven

King Crimson said:


> '[L]avorarvici' sarebbe corretto dal punto di vista dell'ordine dei clitici, ma scorretto dal punto di vista della loro funzione perché entrambi in questo caso avrebbero una funzione locativa e quindi uno dei due risulterebbe ridondante. O sbaglio?


 Purtroppo la frase è priva del contesto che può permettere di determinare il valore dei clitici cui ti riferisci.
In linea generale è corretto ciò che hai scritto, ma se prendiamo, ad esempio, la frase di Blackman, l'analisi potrebbe portare a definire quel _ci/vi_ come dativo[/accusativo] e _su/sopra _come locativo. Ma, in realtà, la forma impersonale precedente aiuta a non confondere la valenza di quel _vi, _assicurando che si tratta di un locativo[/dativo] (dipende dal contesto precedente: qui, lí, là, in questo luogo/a ciò, in ciò) e di rendere _su/sopra _pleonastico.
_Vi_ è anche meglio di _ci_, poiché quest'ultimo --nella frase oggetto del titolo-- può avere anche doppia valenza come pronome e avverbio.
Comunque, ripeto, meglio avere il locativo espresso nominalmente (o con una particella tonica, non atona) per evitare ogni possibile fraintendimento del valore del clitico.


Blackman said:


> [P]erò io avrei fatto un'altra scelta: _non si smette mai di lavorar_*ci su*





bearded man said:


> In questo dibattito, ti do ragione su tutta la linea.
> Doppio al tuo #27.


  Grazie mille!!!


----------

